# epoxy question agian?



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

i know that this subject has been talked about for awhile, but since wally world quiet selling devcon, it started making my brain think (thats scarry)
so i ordered some etex lite, some flex coat, with uv protected and some propionate. i dont know much about any of them i have always used devcon.so if anybody would like to give me there thoughts about mixing, brushing, how long they should spin, and any tips would be greatfull.thanks


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Everyone has an opinion on this subject, so here's mine.

Devcon is easier to use, period. However, it does have a few distinct disadvantages. Yellowing is one...again just my opinion. I was a hardcore Devcon freak for a long, long time, but I went back an examined the white pearl bellies on a few baits that I had completed less than two years ago and the yellowing against the white pearl was noticeable. Is it a real problem? Nope, but sooner or later, this addiction of bait building usually leads to a sick, twisted, maddening desire to build a flawless bait...and the finish is part of that, for me at least.

So Tigger dragged me kicking and screaming over to the dark side known as The Envirotex Zone. Now, however, I'm glad I made the shift and I would not go back to Devcon unless it was the only game in town I now use it ONLY for gluing in lips and screw eyes, etc.

Envirotex requires a wheel if you are going to try to make top coat more than one bait at a time. I've written a tutorial on the stuff and I'll see if I can dig it up and post it again.

I like the stuff. It is, again in my opinion, clearer and a superior finish overall. It is less prone to chipping during use on the waters and it is somewhat less prone to hook rash as it is a bit, just a bit, softer and more pliable after it cures.

Downside? Plenty...you'll need more coats to properly render a bait bullet proof and tooth proof. I will use no less than 5 thin coats or 4 heavier coats. And you can actually achieve a "heavier" coat by allowing the stuff to sit for a few minutes before actually applying it.

More later...I've actually got some etex that has been sitting and I've got to get to clearing a few baits.

More later.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Before I started making my own epoxy/acrylic blend, I used Flexcoat Ultra-V. For an epoxy, it's pretty darn good against yellowing. The pro's are: excellent working time, clarity, leveling, film build, toughness, and 100% solvent-free. Cons: Still does yellow a little, and a little softer than I liked. 

For 90% of my lures, I just used a single coat. 2 for my muskie and fall walleye baits. 

To apply, you must let it dwell for 10-12 minutes before you use it, or it will fisheye and won't wet out too well. After mixing, I let it sit for that 10-12 minutes, then I have about 20 minutes working time. I could do 20 med size bait in a mix. After dwelling, you will see a little air on top, but don't worry, it will brush right out. After coating, I put them on a turner with a timer for 3 hours, then let them cure for 12-18 hours more. Ready to ship!


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

hay downriver i have a question for ya, the flex coat does it not get hard like devcon, it still feels soft when dryed.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

bassinjody said:


> hay downriver i have a question for ya, the flex coat does it not get hard like devcon, it still feels soft when dryed.


 It gets hard like Devcon. Not quite as, but very very close. For balsa baits, I found softer epoxy to actually be a little better. 

I have an acrylic polymer that I LOVE and have used to formulate many automotive coatings. I spiked the Ultra-V with that and an extra shot of UV inhibitors, and got a coating as hard as Devcon, but more flexible, and excellent UV resistance. Has a little solvent now, but only about 5%.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks vince and downriver i think im going to spend a little time and play with the etex and flex coat see which one i like. great advice on both products.


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

The biggest concern when it comes to e-tex is mixing. Go to Walgreens and get two "oral syringes" sold near the pharmacy for measuring kids liquid medicine. They come with a little rubber piece that fits snug inside the e-tex bottle. Stick the syringe inside the rubber piece and turn bottle upside down to draw out the epoxy. Works great even for small batches. I store the bottles with the rubber piece and the syringe stuck in the bottle. Even with graduated mixing cups I occasionally had set up problems. With the syringes I have had none. Good luck.

Cliff
www.alleycatlures.com


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Cliff,
I take it you didn't have any problems with the silicone on the rubber syringes effecting the e-tex? I know flex-coat says to stay away from medical syringes because of this.


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

No problens with the syringes from Walgreens. They do not have the rubber piece. The ones from CVS do.

Cliff
www.alleycatlures.com


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

See thread entitled: Envirotex Devcon


----------

